#  Chat Ecke >   Fragen und Anregungen zum NEUEN FORUM >

## Teetante

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben! 
Wie wir heute morgen beim Login gesehen haben, gibt es eine neue Version des Forums.  
Nun meine Bitte an Euch:  
Wenn Ihr Fragen habt oder Anregungen für Verbesserungen und/oder Veränderungen, dann schreibt das bitte hier hinein. 
Ich hatte PN's an Michael geschickt, weil ich doch einige Fragen hatte, aber wenn nun jeder PN's schickt, wird es einfach zu kompliziert, deshalb nun dieses neue Thema! 
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea  :crazynew2:

----------


## Teetante

Hätte da eine Anregung:  
Es wäre, so denke ich, ganz gut, wenn dieser Satz wieder gut sichtbar im Forum stehen würde: Das Patientenfragen.net-Forum ersetzt keinen Arztbesuch. Oder so ähnlich... 
Lg, Andrea  :Smiley:

----------


## Claus

Ich habe gerade mein Benutzerbild wieder hochgeladen, da es ja scheinbar weg war. Ich erhielt die Fehlermeldung "Hochladen fehlgeschlagen" (oder so ähnlich), ist aber trotzdem jetzt sichtbar. Falscher Fehler? 
Grüße
Claus

----------


## Teetante

Hi Claus! 
Ich hatte vorhin die gleiche Meldung, aber mein Bild ist auch da, auch nach ein- und ausloggen. 
Lg, Andrea

----------


## StarBuG

> Hätte da eine Anregung:  
> Es wäre, so denke ich, ganz gut, wenn dieser Satz wieder gut sichtbar im Forum stehen würde: Das Patientenfragen.net-Forum ersetzt keinen Arztbesuch. Oder so ähnlich... 
> Lg, Andrea

 Ja, der kommt auf jeden Fall noch rein.
Werd ich gleich machen.   

> Ich habe gerade mein Benutzerbild wieder hochgeladen, da es ja scheinbar weg war. Ich erhielt die Fehlermeldung "Hochladen fehlgeschlagen" (oder so ähnlich), ist aber trotzdem jetzt sichtbar. Falscher Fehler? 
> Grüße
> Claus

 Das liegt an der Art wie der Server Dateien speichert, werd es hoffentlich heute noch geändert bekommen. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Teetante

Ich schon wieder, diesmal mit einer Frage:  
Wenn man sich eingeloggt hat, wie lange bleibt man dann drin? Mir ist es jetzt passiert, daß ich eine Stunde oder so nicht geguckt habe und schwups, wenn ich einen Beitrag schreiben will, muß ich mich neu anmelden. In der alten Version konnte man das ja angeben, wie lange man eingeloggt bleiben wollte. 
Lg, Andrea

----------


## StarBuG

Mach einfach einen Haken rein bei "Angemeldet bleiben?" und du bleibst eigentlich für immer eingeloggt.
Es sei denn du löscht die Cookies  :Zwinker:  
Ach ja, hab noch 2 neue Features eingebaut.  * 1) Tags*
Tags sind beschreibende Keyworte oder Schlüsselworte, die ihr einem Beitrag (freiwillig) zuordnen könnt.
Tags werden über jedem Beitrag angezeigt und in der Forumnavigation gibt es auch einen Punkt "Tags", der euch eine "Tag Wolke" anzeigt.
Je öfter ein Tag vorkommt, desto größer wird er in der "Wolke" dargestellt.
Klickt ihr in dieser "Wolke" auf einen Tag, werden euch alle Beiträge angezeigt, die mit diesem Tag versehen wurden. 
Beispiel:
Ihr schreibt einen Beitrag über Schilddrüsenkrebs.
Dann wären passende Tags zum Beispiel:  Schilddrüse,Krebs,Schilddrüsenkrebs  * 2) Die Mitgliederlandkarte ist wieder da* 
Ihr müsstet halt eure Pins wieder neu setzen, aber ich denke das macht nichts  :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

Mit den Coockies muß ich mal sehen bzgl. des immer eingeloggt bleibens.  
Schön, daß wir nun "Tags" haben! Auch wenn ich den Sinn dieser noch nicht so ganz begriffen habe... Aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch!?  :Huh?:  
Lg, Andrea

----------


## StarBuG

Ich hab diesem Beitrag mal 2 Tags verpasst.
Wenn du in der Forumnavigation jetzt auf Tags klickst, siehst du die.
Du siehst die Tags auch über diesem Beitrag. 
Das Feature wird erst richtig ersichtlich, wenn viele Beiträge eigene Tags bekommen.
Es hilft beim finden von häufigen Themen, es zeigt welche Themen häufig diskutiert werden, usw.  :Zwinker:  
Es gibt momentan noch Probleme mit Umlauten, aber sobald das behoben ist,
werde ich alle alten Beiträge automatisch Taggen, so das der Benefit dieses Features ersichtlicher wird  :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

Aha, ich glaube, ich weiß jetzt was Tags sind.  
Andere Frage: Wenn man die aktuellen Informationen beguckt, steht da: aktive Benutzer: Teetante, Küken+, StarBug+.  
Was bedeuten denn nun die Pluszeichen hinter Euren Namen?  
Lg, Andrea

----------


## StarBuG

Hmm ich seh weder bei mir, noch als Gast, noch als TestUser weder im Firefox noch im Internet Explorer diese + Zeichen.
Mach mal STRG + F5 auf der Startseite und schau dann ob die noch da sind.

----------


## Teetante

Mit 65 Benutzern waren die meisten Benutzer Heute um 01:48 gleichzeitig online. Teetante, *StarBuG*+, TestUser  
Habe es hierhinkopiert! Nur für den Fall, daß mir keiner glaubt! Hinter StarBug ist ein Pluszeichen und das war vorhin auch bei Küken, aber halt nicht hinter Teetante!!!

----------


## StarBuG

Ich glaub dir ja, ich hab nur keins gesehen und ist mir noch nie aufgefallen.
Bin da aber auch ein wenig überfragt. 
Aber ich werd mal die Augen offen halten

----------


## Teetante

Das mit den Pluszeichen war auch heute morgen nicht! Als Claus und ich online waren, hatte Claus kein + hinter seinem Namen. Und aus meiner Sicht (vorm Bildschirm sitzend und als Teetante angemeldet!) ist hinter meinem Namen auch keins. 
Dachte, Du hättest da irgendwas verändert!   Hätte da noch einen Wunsch oder Anregung:
Ganz oben in der Leiste wo Kontrollzentrum und Hilfe etc. steht, könnte man diese Begriffe nicht noch etwas mehr von den Anzeigen hervorheben, die da direkt drunter stehen? Vielleicht eine andere Schriftgröße oder Farbe?  
Lg, Andrea

----------


## StarBuG

Für eine größere Schrift ist kein Platz mehr in diesem Design, und eine andere Farbe würde nicht passen. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

Ok, ich werde mich dran gewöhnen und die Maus hoffentlich auch, daß sie nicht auf den Google-Anezigen landet! 
Du schreibst, eine andere Farbe würde nicht passen, hm, was hältst Du denn von schwarz? 
Aber wenn es nicht geht, dann ist das eben so, fertig.   Aber nochmal die Frage wegen der Einloggzeit: Wenn ich nicht auf immer eingeloggt gehe, wie lange bleibe ich dann drin?
(Lars meinte bzgl. des immer eingeloggt bleibens, daß funktioniert bei uns wohl nicht, da unsere Coockies regelmäßig gelöscht werden?? Naja, seine Virenangst ist nicht ganz unbegründet, wir hatten ja schon mal son Viech, der uns alles hier kaputt gehauen hat. Die Ursache von Montag ist auch noch nicht bekannt!) 
Würde es halt nur gerne wissen, denn dann logge ich mich halt nach einer Stunde oder so einfach neu ein, ohne vorher auf Antworten zu gehen, um mich dann erst wieder beim Versuch die Antwort zu schreiben neu einzuloggen. 
Ist alles etwas kompliziert zu beschreiben, lasse es nun auch, damit man da überhaupt noch durchsteigt! 
Schöne verregnete Grüße aus Leverkusen, Andrea  :Grin:

----------


## StarBuG

Wie gesagt, das hängt von dem Cookie ab.
So lange das da ist, bist du eingeloggt. 
Aber von Cookies geht keine Gefahr aus.
Das sind winzige Textdateien mit ein paar Infos drin.
Darüber würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.

----------


## Teetante

Hi Micha! 
Habe einen Tag bei dem Abszeß-Thread gesetzt, eigentlich nur zum Ausprobieren, aber das Wort Abszeß kennt der nicht! Das Tag heißt nun: abszeu00df (x). Sieht ja nun was dämlich aus, ich denke, es liegt am ß, was nicht erkannt wird. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich den Tag ändern oder löschen kann, deshalb die kurze Info an Dich, vielleicht kannst Du es ändern?? 
Danke und viele Grüße, Andrea  :Grin:

----------


## StarBuG

Den Tag löschen kannst du, indem du auf das X neben dem Tag klickst. 
Es gibt momentan noch ein Problem mit Umlauten, aber ich hab dem Programmierer schon bescheid gesagt.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wann er dazu kommt das zu fixen. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Teetante

Dankeschön, das werde ich dann mal direkt machen. 
Lg, Andrea

----------


## Teetante

*Frage:* 
Wir begrüßen unseren neuesten Benutzer, Anonymisiert. 
Soll das so sein?  
Ich fand es immer nett, den Namen der/des Neuen zu sehen und dann auch eine Begrüßung zu schreiben.  
Lg, Andrea

----------


## StarBuG

Anonymisiert ist der Account, der als Author eines Beitrags erscheint, wenn der richtige Author anonym schreiben möchte. 
Ist also kein echter Benutzer  :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

Aha, dann hätten wir das ja auch geklärt.  
Schönen Samstag, ich guck später nochmal rein! 
Lg, Andrea

----------


## Chris

Moin, moin,    
schönes neues Forum (kenn ich ja auch schon von medilearn). 
Allerdings funzt die "Neue Beiträge" funktion net wirklich. :-(

----------


## Monsti

Hallo zusammen,  irgendwie scheine ich zu doof zu sein, mich in die Landkarte einzutragen. Angeblich fehlen irgendwelche Informationen, weiß aber nicht welche.  :Huh?:   Wer hilft mir auf die Sprünge?  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Monsti

Alles zurück, ich hab's!   :yes_2_cut:    LG Angie

----------


## StarBuG

> Moin, moin,  
> schönes neues Forum (kenn ich ja auch schon von medilearn).
> Allerdings funzt die "Neue Beiträge" funktion net wirklich. :-(

 Was meinst du damit?
Was funktioniert daran denn nicht? 
Neue Beiträge zeigt alle die Beiträge an, die du seit deinem letzten Besuch noch nicht gelesen hast, bzw die neue Antworten enthalten, die du noch nicht gelesen hast.
Wenn du lieber alle Themen sehen möchtest, die am heutigen Tage geschrieben wurden, also unabhängig davon, ob du die schon gelesen hast, dann klick auf "Nützliche Links" und dann auf "Heutige Beiträge"    

> Alles zurück, ich hab's!     LG Angie

 Schön das es geklappt hat  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Chris

> Was meinst du damit?
> Was funktioniert daran denn nicht?

 Das ist mir schon klar, aber eben das scheint zumindest bei mir nicht zu funktionieren. Normalerweise sollte, wenn ich einen Beitrag geschrieben habe, genau der Thread dann bei "neue Beiträge" angezeigt werden. 
Genau das funzt net. Und eben war ich irritiert, weil ich dachte, der hätte deine Antwort heute früh auch noch net angezeigt....und ich war doch um 11.30 online. Allerdings ist mir, was das angeht, eben aufgefallen, dass die Uhrzeit falsch eingestellt ist.  
Grüße 
Chris

----------


## StarBuG

> Das ist mir schon klar, aber eben das scheint zumindest bei mir nicht zu funktionieren. Normalerweise sollte, wenn ich einen Beitrag geschrieben habe, genau der Thread dann bei "neue Beiträge" angezeigt werden. 
> Genau das funzt net.

 Nein, wenn du einen neuen Beitrag schreibst erscheint der nicht unter "neue Beiträge", da du ihn schon gelesen hast.
Dort erscheinen nur Beiträge bei dir, die du noch nicht gelesen hast.
Andere hingegen sehen den Beitrag unter "Neue Beiträge"  :Zwinker:    

> Und eben war ich irritiert, weil ich dachte, der hätte deine Antwort heute früh auch noch net angezeigt....und ich war doch um 11.30 online. Allerdings ist mir, was das angeht, eben aufgefallen, dass die Uhrzeit falsch eingestellt ist.  
> Grüße 
> Chris

 Die Uhrzeit ist richtig, wenn bei dir eine falsche Zeit steht, dann hast du unter Einstellungen die falsche Zeitzone (-> WEZ +1 ist die richtige) eingestellt, oder vergessen "Sommerzeit automatisch erkennen" einzuschalten  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Herbstwind

Wo sind denn die Smilies? Bei mir wird da nichts mehr angezeigt.

----------


## StarBuG

Was ist denn genau dein Problem? 
Siehst du die Smilies nicht, wenn du einen neuen Beitrag schreiben möchtest?
Geh mal in dein "Kontrollzentrum" - "Einstellungen" und ganz unten stell den "Erweiterter Editor - WYSISWG" ein. 
Oder ist das Problem, wenn du unter den Smilies am rechten Rand auf "Weitere" geklickt hast, dass kein neues Fenster auf geht?
Dann hast du evtl. einen Pop-up Blocker, der das verhindert. 
Gruß 
StarBuG

----------


## Teetante

Hallo! 
Habe ähnliche Probleme mit den Abo's wie Schubser.  
Wenn ich ein Thema abonniert habe, müßte das doch eigentlich auch im Kontrollzentrum auftauchen, oder? Ich kenne das so aus einem anderen Forum, die haben auch vBulletin-Software. Da geht man auf Meine Abo's oder so was in der Art und dann kommen alle abonnierten Themen mit neuen Antworten. Ich will aber keine Benachrichtigung per Email!! 
In dem anderen Forum werde ich auch nicht per Email benachrichtigt, aber immer, wenn ich mich einlogge und auf Kontrollzentrum klicke, kommt alles, was ich im Abo hab.  
Versuche das jetzt hier auch nochmal.... 
Lg, Andrea

----------


## Teetante

Ich bin leicht angenervt. 
Habe es eben nochmal versucht. Muß ich jedes Mal im Kontrollzentrum auf "Alle Abos anzeigen" klicken?? Nee, wat umständlich. 
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch einen einfacheren Weg, den kenne ich nur leider noch nicht! 
Vielleicht zeigt ihn mir jemand? 
Brummelige Grüße, Andrea

----------


## StarBuG

Nein, die Abos die neue Beiträge haben werden im Kontrollzentrum direkt angezeigt, bis du sie gelesen hast.
Nachdem du sie gelesen hast, siehst du sie über "Alle abonnierten Themen anzeigen". 
Aber falls ihr es noch nicht bemerkt habt, ich habe in der Forumnavigation ein neues Feature eingebaut -> "Favoriten". 
Das funktioniert wie die Bookmarks bei euren Browsern.
Wenn ihr gerade ein Thema lest, das euch gefällt, so könnt ihr das zu euren Favoriten packen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

Na, das ist doch mal was schönes! Dann werde ich das mit den Favoriten später mal direkt ausprobieren.  
Lg, Andrea

----------


## Claus

Hallo Micha, 
noch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag: bei den Reklamelinks oben im Menü im *neuen* Fenster öffnen. 
Grüße :zd_bye_3_cut:  
Claus

----------


## StarBuG

Das geht nicht.
Das ist von Google so vorgegeben. 
Sorry

----------


## Teetante

Hi Micha! 
Was ist denn mit diesem Satz passiert?  *ACHTUNG: Antworten in einem Forum k%u00F6nnen niemals den Arztbesuch ersetzen! * Liegt das eventuell an den Umlauten? 
Lg, Andrea**

----------


## StarBuG

Habs gefixed  :Zwinker: 
Ja lag an dem Umlaut, aber wieso wäre zu komplziert zu erklären  :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Micha! 
Eine Erklärung wollte ich ja auch gar nicht... 
So, Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntagabend, ich bin ab morgen wieder aktiver dabei!  
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Micha! 
Hast Du das Phänomen mit den Pluszeichen hinter den Namen schon herausgefunden? Also die Bedeutung? Fiel mir gerade wieder so auf: *  Teetante ,  günni+ ,  *StarBuG*+   *Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Das + steht hinter jedem Benutzer, den du auf deiner "Buddy Liste" hast. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Obelix1962

@StarBuG, 
das mit der Statistik anzeige läst aber ganz schön lang auf sich warten.
Im neuen Forum (Elternfragen.net) funkt das doch auch. 
Aber Du bringst das bestimmt noch hin... 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## StarBuG

Ich hatte dir doch schon geschrieben, das es so etwas nicht für vBulletin gibt.
Es gibt andere, viel aufwendigere Statistiken.
Aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich die einbauen soll, da ich alle wichtigen Statistiken auch im Admin Bereich habe.

----------


## Obelix1962

@StarBuG, 
Copie des Teiles aus dem alten Forum ziehen und an das Neue an-/einfügen
müßte eigentlich funken. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## StarBuG

> Copie des Teiles aus dem alten Forum ziehen und an das Neue an-/einfügen
> müßte eigentlich funken.

 Hehe, nein das würde nicht gehen.  :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ihr zwei! 
Wofür braucht man denn Statistiken?? Also ich meine nicht allgemein, sondern speziell hier im Forum! Soll ich mir angucken, wie lange z.B. ich online war oder zu welchen Zeiten? 
Wofür? 
Naja, muß ja nicht alles verstehen.... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Er meinte die Statistik, in der steht, wieviele neue Beiträge pro Tag geschrieben wurden, wieviele neue Benutzer sich registriert haben, wie oft das Forum aufgerufen wurde, etc.  :Zwinker:   
Ahh habt ihr eigentlich die neuen Buttons bemerkt?
Wenn nicht drückt mal STRG + F5 um alle Bilder neu zu laden  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Obelix1962

@StarBuG 
sehen ganz nett aus die neuen Buttons.
Mach Du mal nur weiter so.
Bis nächstes Jahr zum neuen Giga-A....bringen wir die Side auf einen 1sten Platz dann. 
Zumindest mal 1ne von den 2en die jetzt laufen. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Micha! 
Danke für die Info wegen der Statistiken. Weiß jetzt, was Obelix meint, aber wofür das gut sein soll, verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Ist es nicht egal, wieviele neue Beiträge es gibt? Hauptsache es gibt überhaupt welche! 
Wieviele Buttons gibt es denn noch, die Du noch ausprobieren kannst?  
Lg, Andrea 
NACHTRAG: Sprechen wir hier eine neue Fremdsprache?? * tu00fcr [X]  , u00c4 [X] 
Wäre nett, wenn das geändert wird, würde es ja machen, weiß aber nicht wirklich, was das heißen soll..... DANKE!

----------


## StarBuG

Nein, das ist ein Umlautproblem in dem Tags hack.
Das eine heißt "Tür" das andere "ä" glaube ich.
Hab ich als Test angelegt. 
Aber der Programmierer weiß bescheid und fixed das Problem mit der nächsten Version. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------

